

ThoughtWorks Go Continuous Delivery Platform Now Available as Free Open Source - Garbage
http://www.thoughtworks.com/news/go-continuous-delivery-now-available-as-free-open-source/

======
jlrubin
Is Go really the best name they could come up with?

